# [SOLVED] can i overclock a PIII



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

you know one of those old ones with the fan built on it, i cant do it in the bios, it just tells me its a 598 Mhz, i just want some more speed out of my current crappy setup until i get my gaming rig back up


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

i dont need to now, look at my specs new sys


----------

